# Cyclocross- New season approaches..



## palinurus (15 Aug 2010)

What are you going to be up to?

Going to focus on my local league events (central). Just registered for the event at Blenheim palace start of October- following that there's a local-ish race for me every weekend for four weeks. Yow! then a week's break followed by another almost unbroken run of events leading into December.


----------



## jpembroke (15 Aug 2010)

First: WOOOHOOOOO!

Second: have put a number of western league races on the calendar: Gloucester, Stroud, Cheltenham, Bristol, and Gloucester again. I'll be pleased if I can do 5 this season. Maybe able to squeeze 1 or 2 more in.

Still hoping for that elusive top 5 place.


----------



## palinurus (15 Aug 2010)

I've little chance of a high overall position in any one race but I aim to start often and finish consistently and aim for a high league placing. If the weather if really dismal and hardly anyone turns up I might get a top ten placing (it's happened before..)

Today the first step: spent the morning dismantling the TT bike so I could stuff it into the roofspace. Got the 'cross bike out of the same hole, put it together.


----------



## jpembroke (15 Aug 2010)

Good work. I went out yesterday and did 4 laps of Leckhampton Hill in the wind, rain and mud. Looked like a refugee when I got back. Perfect!


----------



## palinurus (15 Aug 2010)

Just looking at Leckhampton Hill on Multimap- looks ideal.

I do a lot of my training on various bits of park and woodland close to the town centre. I will try to find a longer, quieter, bridleway loop this year. I've got a fairly handy one that's a mile and a half long but it's too popular with dog walkers- I have a rule: meet a pedestrian means dismount and run past. If there are too many of them it's really hard work. I know that's the point, but imagine a 'cross course with 30 sets of barriers.

I've yet to find a place to train nearby that has grassy bits, muddy bits and some good steep slopes of varying length all in the same place.


----------



## jpembroke (15 Aug 2010)

Leckhampton Hill is a very popular MTB venue with some testing manmade downhill stuff and some very steep climbs. Not necessarily ideal for 'cross training but I have a circuit that is entirely rideable (depending on conditions) around the top of the hill. It is, however, a 3 mile circuit (+ 2 miles to get up there) but I can pack everything in that i need to emulate a 'cross race: woodland singletrack, grass, tarmac, steep banks, off camber stuff, tree roots. I tend to do it in bad weather as a) it's more autumn-like, and b) not many dog walkers. Like you, I dismount when I meet walkers on the narrow bits unless they wave me on.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Aug 2010)

Got the three peaks on 26th september- managed to speak to the facilities manager of a local 12 storey office block who's letting me use thier staircases to run up and down like a nutter a couple of times a week. 

After that, it's the usual mix of NWCCA races petering out in mid-december. When it gets too muddy, to be quite candid.


----------



## jpembroke (19 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Got the three peaks on 26th september



Removes cap and bows in deeply respectful manner


----------



## iAmiAdam (19 Aug 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance, but are there any major cyclocross comps that get televised?

Like MTBing it's not for me, but it's alright to watch.


----------



## Dave5N (20 Aug 2010)

Terrified.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2010)

Dave5N said:


> Terrified.



Wher've you been miseryarse?


----------



## palinurus (21 Aug 2010)

That's five of us, can we have our subforum back now?


----------



## Dave5N (21 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Wher've you been miseryarse?




Nice to hear from you again, too. 

Bin busy, innit.


----------



## Chrisc (21 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Got the three peaks on 26th september- managed to speak to the facilities manager of a local 12 storey office block who's letting me use thier staircases to run up and down like a nutter a couple of times a week.
> 
> After that, it's the usual mix of NWCCA races petering out in mid-december. When it gets too muddy, to be quite candid.



Mentalist!! I've walked the 3 peaks without ever seeing one of 'em. Rain, howling wind and fog every time...I might not even have been on the right summits for all I know!
Been eyeing up cross bikes meself, hmmm.


----------



## trio25 (21 Aug 2010)

> Got the three peaks on 26th september- managed to speak to the facilities manager of a local 12 storey office block who's letting me use thier staircases to run up and down like a nutter a couple of times a week.
> 
> After that, it's the usual mix of NWCCA races petering out in mid-december. When it gets too muddy, to be quite candid.



Nice one Danny! I'm not doing it this year but that does sound good training.

I will also hopefully make some NWCCA races, but working a lot of saturdays and sundays which makes it harder.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Aug 2010)

When I say 'run', I meant 'stagger' by the fourth, fifth and sixth ascent......


----------



## Dave5N (21 Aug 2010)

If you know any shortarses want a bike, I have a half-decent Ridley I'm told needs to leave us.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Aug 2010)

You're lucky you lot.

There aren't *any *cx races here in Norway. Over in Sweden they do, but it's a bit of a hike getting there without a car. I'd love the chance to test out my commuting, day-tripping, off-roading, multi-purpose Jake the Snake. I'm not super-fit - it would just be a case of trying to complete, and avoiding coming last every time.

I followed last seasons CX thread with interest and envy (_*hint, hint Admin*_) and look forward to more.


----------



## palinurus (24 Aug 2010)

No 'cross in Norway? that's mean.

We are lucky in the UK. If I lived in Belgium I'd get my arse severely kicked in 'cross races, but perhaps I could get a beer after.

I get my arse kicked well enough here as it happens.

I tell myself there are no winners without losers; way I see it their victories are partly mine. Others don't see it that way though. I have a lot of trouble trying to get my share of the prize money.


----------



## SimonC (25 Aug 2010)

Riding some cross again this season (after an almost 20yr break), just local races on an MTB I'm putting together on the (very) cheap

Cant wait, especially as I've got no more road races left this season, and my 10yr old lad wants to try the U12's.

Chapeau to those riding 3 peaks, done it 3 times, probably the hardest days I have had on a bike. Maybe next year.....


----------



## lpjr (25 Aug 2010)

I am new to cycling, well been absent for 13 years. I bought a cyclocross bike so thought sod it may as well enter one of those cyclocross race things. I have entered the NWCCA league and will be at Preston in September. Hope to do about 5 races. I will be looking at a last 10 finish but watching the videos on you tube it looks a right good laugh.


----------



## palinurus (26 Aug 2010)

lpjr said:


> I am new to cycling, well been absent for 13 years. I bought a cyclocross bike so thought sod it may as well enter one of those cyclocross race things. I have entered the NWCCA league and will be at Preston in September. Hope to do about 5 races. I will be looking at a last 10 finish but watching the videos on you tube it looks a right good laugh.



Good stuff, come back and post your race reports.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2010)

Good luck and have fun lpjr, and simon, and everyone else. Looking forward to reading about the fun you've had.


----------



## lpjr (4 Sep 2010)

Just a quick one. Can any of the North West riders suggest any good training areas. The closer to Chorley the better.


----------



## hells85 (7 Sep 2010)

Hi guys

I have never done a cross race but I have a Kona jake the snake and have raced road and xc mtb. I was wondering if any of you know anything about the fancy dress cross event around halloween time which I beleive is near London? I remember reading about it in a magazine last year and it looks like a good first cx event to enter but I can't find any info anywhere! Also do you know if it is a cx bike only event or if my bf can enter on his mtb?


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2010)

hells85 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have never done a cross race but I have a Kona jake the snake and have raced road and xc mtb. I was wondering if any of you know anything about the fancy dress cross event around halloween time which I beleive is near London? I remember reading about it in a magazine last year and it looks like a good first cx event to enter but I can't find any info anywhere! Also do you know if it is a cx bike only event or if my bf can enter on his mtb?



Rollapaluza Halloween 'cross at Herne Hill. Presumably nearest Saturday evening to Halloween but I don't know if it's been announced yet.

I entered last year but cancelled as I had a race the following day. I know: lightweight.

Last year there was a Go-Race event before the main race, I think there were categories for fixed and SS too. MTB will be no problem.


----------



## Vidor06 (9 Sep 2010)

Guys

I recently bought a Merida Cyclocross 3 and it has made me take a lot more notice of the sport. My question is, does anyone know of any Cyclocross races in Northern Ireland? I know its a long shot but hoping someone might have a contact. At this stage I just want to go have a look but might want to actually take part in the future.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as all the local cycle clubs around Belfast are either for roadies or mtb'ers.


----------



## SimonC (9 Sep 2010)

Vidor06 said:


> Guys
> 
> I recently bought a Merida Cyclocross 3 and it has made me take a lot more notice of the sport. My question is, does anyone know of any Cyclocross races in Northern Ireland? I know its a long shot but hoping someone might have a contact. At this stage I just want to go have a look but might want to actually take part in the future.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as all the local cycle clubs around Belfast are either for roadies or mtb'ers.



http://www.cyclingireland.ie/Home/MTB/Calendar.aspx lists CX in Northern Ireland, Ulster CX League.

Also www.apolloct.com is interested in cross.


----------



## SimonC (9 Sep 2010)

Planning to ride a few CX races this winter on a rigid MTB, my old proper CX bikes went in a skip years ago.

Some of these will be notts and derby league, and on web it says that MTB's are OK, but no bar ends.

Why no bar ends? No big deal to take them off but cant see a danger in them and feels 'orrible climbing out of saddle on straight bars without 'em. Did they have somebodies eye out last season??


----------



## Vidor06 (9 Sep 2010)

SimonC said:


> http://www.cyclingir...B/Calendar.aspx lists CX in Northern Ireland, Ulster CX League. Also www.apolloct.com is interested in cross.


 Simon Cheers for this. I had tried Cycling Ulster without success.


----------



## palinurus (9 Sep 2010)

SimonC said:


> Why no bar ends? No big deal to take them off but cant see a danger in them and feels 'orrible climbing out of saddle on straight bars without 'em. Did they have somebodies eye out last season??



Not sure but maybe because they could get hooked under other riders bars in the bunch (for the brief part of a race when there is a bunch). Drops can do this too of course, but riding on the drops guards against it to some extent. I expect bar ends are more "snaggy" than drops either way. 

Having said that I can't find that regulation in the rulebook.


----------



## Big T (9 Sep 2010)

SimonC said:


> Planning to ride a few CX races this winter on a rigid MTB, my old proper CX bikes went in a skip years ago.
> 
> Some of these will be notts and derby league, and on web it says that MTB's are OK, but no bar ends.
> 
> Why no bar ends? No big deal to take them off but cant see a danger in them and feels 'orrible climbing out of saddle on straight bars without 'em. Did they have somebodies eye out last season??



Notts and derby races have big fields - up to 150 racers starting in 1 big group. There are occasionally crashes at the start and bar ends could do some serious damage, which is why they are banned, as are unplugged drop bars.

We had to have the air ambulance out at the Sherwood Pines event last year, as someone broke a collarbone at the start and they couldn't get an ambulance in. 

Planning to do a few myself. Look out for a fat bloke starting and finishing near the back.


----------



## SimonC (10 Sep 2010)

Big T said:


> Notts and derby races have big fields - up to 150 racers starting in 1 big group. There are occasionally crashes at the start and bar ends could do some serious damage, which is why they are banned, as are unplugged drop bars.
> 
> We had to have the air ambulance out at the Sherwood Pines event last year, as someone broke a collarbone at the start and they couldn't get an ambulance in.
> 
> Planning to do a few myself. Look out for a fat bloke starting and finishing near the back.



Seems reasonable - rules is rules as they say.

Looking forward to a bit of cross, used to ride notts and derby league twenty years ago, some good courses, dont remember 150 starters, more like 20-30 back then.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Sep 2010)

If you have kids under 12 who want to enter the WMCCL, I need your entries by 7pm tomorrow.

Ta.


----------



## palinurus (17 Sep 2010)

palinurus said:


> Rollapaluza Halloween 'cross at Herne Hill. Presumably nearest Saturday evening to Halloween but I don't know if it's been announced yet.
> 
> I entered last year but cancelled as I had a race the following day. I know: lightweight.
> 
> Last year there was a Go-Race event before the main race, I think there were categories for fixed and SS too. MTB will be no problem.



Rollapaluza/Knog Halloween 'cross now open for entries


----------



## lpjr (17 Sep 2010)

Hello, anyone in Preston tomorrow for the first North West race?


----------



## Christopher (18 Sep 2010)

Race report
NW League: Avenham Park (Preston), today
Had a fairly good race only after deciding to do it this morning (EOL). Had forgotton how hard CX is! Course was okay, although I'd have preferred more singletrack (like Otterspool) and less grinding along over grass (I am better at technical stuff and slow over grass). I was number 209 and got 78th place I think. It was quite a long course. Having never fallen in 4 previous races, I fell off twice in 100 yards on the last lap! Must therefore put a Michelin Mud tyre on the front as the courses are only going to get muddier as we go into winter. It got windy as the race went on and I felt sorry for the rider who had to stop to untangle loose course tape from his rear mech. 
First time I'd raced on bar-end shifters and they were brilliant! Had worried I would be knocking them on the dismounts/remounts but that never happened.
So far this year I have done zero training due to a lack of willpower. Might do some now (but probably won't). Oh yeah I might be in one photograph (background) as someone took a pic of the leader just as he was lapping me!

Think the next race I can make is round 4. I didn't knowingly see any CC'ers there but I did see a few regulars from last year. 

later!
Christopher


----------



## Big T (18 Sep 2010)

143 riders in the main race at the notts and derby league today. Dave Fletcher won from Tom Last. 2 crashes in the early stages with riders taking a corner too fast, but no injuries. I didn't ride as my Mrs wanted to ride and I ended up on dog sitting duties. Hoping to start my season at round 2 at Allestree Park.


----------



## lpjr (19 Sep 2010)

Completed my first ever cyclocross race yesterday. My prediction of a last 10 finished was proved correct. But as I have only been on a bike for the past 5 weeks I was happy I completed the hour. Only one fall and that was during the warm up lap, doh. I decided to start at the back of the pack and watch the race unfold in front of me. Thought oh dear when I got to the top of the first slope to see the pro's almost completing the first shortened lap. Overall I really enjoyed the race and look forward to the next one which for me will be the Manchester one. However, I did think there would be more social riders.


The things I learnt. 

1/ My tyres looked like slicks compared to most of the other competitors and listening to others talk yesterday I clearly had my tyres over inflated. On the grassy slope my wheels just span round, it was not even that steep. Other than that very happy with the bike.


2/ Fitness, consider myself reasonably fit. But this is rugby fitness. At 14 stone, weight on that grassy slope was a bit of an issue. I did find the grass part of the circuit a lot harder than the track part. Overall I was ok for the first 45 mins and began to suffer in the last 15 mins. More time on the bike will hopefully solve that issue.

3/ Tactics, will compete more at the start next time. By the time I got pass the naturally slower riders than myself (note; not many of them) the riders I would have competed with were gone. I was too polite in my overtakes, had opportunities to overtake but thought it would be a bit rude to do it here will wait to the next corner etc. I think I gave too much room to the faster riders. I made a point of getting out of their way but I gave that much room the people I was competing with were coming through as well??
My aim for the year is by the end of the season to have a last 30 finish.


----------



## jpembroke (20 Sep 2010)

My race report:

Bottled it due to not feeling too great in the morning. Then went hillrunning later and felt fantastic.

B*gger!


----------



## oldroadman (20 Sep 2010)

lpjr said:


> Completed my first ever cyclocross race yesterday. My prediction of a last 10 finished was proved correct. But as I have only been on a bike for the past 5 weeks I was happy I completed the hour. Only one fall and that was during the warm up lap, doh. I decided to start at the back of the pack and watch the race unfold in front of me. Thought oh dear when I got to the top of the first slope to see the pro's almost completing the first shortened lap. Overall I really enjoyed the race and look forward to the next one which for me will be the Manchester one. However, I did think there would be more social riders.
> 
> 
> The things I learnt.
> ...




Good stuff and well done for hanging on in there. First, etiquette. When fast riders are lapping you, get out of the way. If they are on the same lap (therefore not much quicker) you are entitled to battle, but don't block deliberately. Get fitter - you are right rugby fit is way off, and the weight does not help. And you already know to keep the tyres a bit softer, and suited to conditions - take advice from the locals.

I've seen comments about singletrack - this is an MTB course feature and should not be in CX (rules say a minimum 3 metres so there may be one good race line but it's possible to pass). Personally I think singletrack has no place in any bike race, if you can block the way that can't be right.


----------



## mudplugger (20 Sep 2010)

oldroadman said:


> I've seen comments about singletrack - this is an MTB course feature and should not be in CX (rules say a minimum 3 metres so there may be one good race line but it's possible to pass). Personally I think singletrack has no place in any bike race, if you can block the way that can't be right.



Agreed in general, but the difficulty with local races is that they are organised by volunteers who are often limited by the terrain that is available. If we insist on no single track, this may limit the number of courses available. That said, when wider alternatives are available they should be used.


----------



## Big T (6 Oct 2010)

I did say that Notts and Derby races have big fields - 184 starters in the senior race last saturday at Allestree Park, certianly a record for the league. Dave Collins won from Rob Parkin.


----------



## jpembroke (13 Oct 2010)

Race report: Did Stroud 'Cross race on Sunday. Have been concentrating on running for the past year so not really been riding much (not ridden since mid-August). Blimey it was tough. Usual technical course with lots of climbing (Stroud's a weird course: it's like being stuck in an Esher design, just going up and up all the time). Not wet as most years but loads of off-camber bits and a very technical tight turn that caused a few crashes. I was hanging from the start. Got into a fast group for a 2-3 laps before getting dropped. I managed to pick off a few that went off too fast and lapped a few too. Finished 13th so all in all not too bad. Really should ride a bike more often though.


----------



## palinurus (13 Oct 2010)

13th sounds pretty good if you haven't been riding much.

First race of the season is always surprising, I certainly forget how bad it hurts.

I came 13th at the weekend too- best ever result for me.

Two races done and a race each weekend for the next four weeks. Then I get a little break.

Getting into a fast group and getting dropped is a better strategy than getting left behind at the start and expending considerable effort working your way up the field. This is what I've done the last two races. This weekend I'm going to try and keep my position in the first few hundred yards, then consolidate whatever initial gains I can make.


----------



## palinurus (13 Oct 2010)

Actually I once came 9th, but there were only 18 starters.

A clubmate took part in a novice event at the weekend, he was the only entrant. He won (could've DNF'd I suppose)


----------



## lpjr (13 Oct 2010)

I have had two races so far. First race finished 93rd with 109 entrants. Second race finish 89th with a 115 entrants. If I continue at this rate I think I will win in 2014. On a serious note really need to work on my start. Keep getting stuck at the back.


----------



## palinurus (14 Oct 2010)

lpjr said:


> I have had two races so far. First race finished 93rd with 109 entrants. Second race finish 89th with a 115 entrants. If I continue at this rate I think I will win in 2014. On a serious note really need to work on my start. Keep getting stuck at the back.



Just keep at it, you are already critically appraising your performances. First season I was regularly finishing towards the back the pack, plus with that many starters it's harder- most of my events have about 40-60 starters but some of the shared central/London league events can have big fields. My starts are still poor, but better than they were. 2014? nothing wrong with a stretch goal. Not so far away.


----------



## palinurus (14 Oct 2010)

While I'm here, if anyone's interested:

Hemel Hempstead CC 'cross, Central League Round 3 this weekend, 17th Oct (Sunday)

Longdean School, Rumballs Road, Bennetts End, Hemel Hempstead, HP3 8JB

Links to British Cycling


----------



## palinurus (17 Oct 2010)

Knackered. Tough course, draggy longish grass, quite a lot of singletrack, nasty roots, slippy off-camber stuff.

Must be picking up some league points- got gridded in the second row, so was able to get to the first narrow section at the back of the fast group that developed. Couldn't stay with them but at least I didn't have to queue to ride through the woods. Large field today.

Need some tyres that shed mud better, I'll have a look for some with wider-spaced knobbles (or whatever those are called). Any tips?

Also any tips for riding through slippy off-camber sections a bit faster would be welcome, I probably ought to just go look for some suitable grassy banks and practice it.

This event was nearby so I rode home- saved a lot of work cleaning the mud off the tyres, most of it had gone by the time I got home, easy job.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2010)

Belter of a race in boggart hole clough- my childhood stomping ground- with a long lap, plenty of singletrack and a swine of a climb. Don't know where I came, but I'm tired.


----------



## palinurus (17 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Don't know where I came, but I'm tired.



That summary would work for every race I've ever done.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2010)

Yep. I think that's why I enjoy it to be honest. Can I add that it was wonderfully dry as well? Apart froma bit on the back field, it was wonderfully fast.


----------



## SimonC (22 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Yep. I think that's why I enjoy it to be honest. Can I add that it was wonderfully dry as well? Apart froma bit on the back field, it was wonderfully fast.



Once rode at Boggart Hole Clough, probably 1988-ish and it was a quagmire! Running for at least half the lap from memory

Lots of long grass I seem to recall also


----------



## palinurus (22 Oct 2010)

SimonC said:


> Once rode at Boggart Hole Clough..



It certainly _sounds_ muddy.


----------



## palinurus (25 Oct 2010)

Another Monday, another cyclocross hangover.

A middling-ish (and somewhat disappointing) placing at Icknield yesterday, nice course with some rollercoaster-like lumpy bits in one corner. Dry enough to make them rideable, pretty firm all round. Ran out of juice towards the end, got overhauled by the two riders following. I was getting lonely anyway.

I get gridded every time now. That's because I've got league points from presenteeism. Of course It only takes a few yards before I'm overhauled by the few rows behind me, need to work on the starting effort.

Stayed upright.

I predicted the winner before the race. It was obvious. Who but the eventual winner would have white bar tape?


----------



## Big T (28 Oct 2010)

My son won at Icknield High school in 2009. Good course around the school playing field with some up and down bits on the flood defences.

I really liked the Central League - nice friendly atmosphere and a bit less "full on" than the Notts and Derby League.


----------



## palinurus (28 Oct 2010)

Big T said:


> My son won at Icknield High school in 2009. Good course around the school playing field with some up and down bits on the flood defences.
> 
> I really liked the Central League - nice friendly atmosphere and a bit less "full on" than the Notts and Derby League.



Flood defences!

I've been wondering what those things were.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (28 Oct 2010)

I'm hoping to get to a couple of local races this year to spectate. The plan is to replace my ailing elderly £100 MTB with a cyclocross bike for all year commuting and cyclocross races in the winter. It won't be until next year but I want to make sure I like the look of racing first hand before spending money on a bike. Hopefully I can have a chat with local club people about where they train. It looks superb from the videos I've seen and the relatively short time of races (but not short on effort) fits in nicely for me with weekend family commitments.


----------



## palinurus (28 Oct 2010)

Ghost Donkey said:


> .. elderly £100 MTB ..



Race! race! race! race!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (28 Oct 2010)

palinurus said:


> Race! race! race! race!



Don't tempt me 

It's properly pooped and unridable.

I've already rules out putting cross tyres on my road bike. I can't afford two new bikes.


----------



## palinurus (1 Nov 2010)

Hillingdon at the weekend.

I'm waiting in the starting straight, the rider who is one place below me in the league is in front of me. I intend to mark him. We're seven or eight rows back, fifty, maybe sixty, riders ahead. It starts, I follow his wheel, then he slows- his chain is off! I change up- my chain is off!. He gets his chain back on without stopping. Mine is a mess, I stop. When I've freed it there are two or three riders behind me, eighty or more ahead. I've blown it, not even 20 seconds in. I turn onto the mud, go past a few, ride up a slope- it's been a while since I've ridden on mud; I pedal jerkily, lurching the bike forward, I get up it. 

I spend a couple of laps using up energy trying to work my way up the field. There's a slippery off-camber section, I decide I can run faster than I can ride, I dismount, go to pick up the bike to shoulder it. I cock it up, somehow tripping over the bike, go down in the mud. From then on I run this section every lap, no-one overtakes me riding -and I'm useless at running. I remount and ride into deep mud. I discover it's just as easy to go straight through the middle than to ride the less cut-up stuff around the edges, maybe even less slippery. I do the jerky-lurchy pedalling thing again, the bike makes it's own course through it.

I see the man I want to mark, he's a long way ahead. I can't catch him, I'm too tired. I've just got to finish and try to fix it later, maybe he'll be sick for the next race but I'm feeling rough myself. I try to gain a few places and I do sometimes overtake riders but I'm not sure who is ahead and who I'm lapping. I go past the finish, look at the board. 5. Five! It seems unfair. My transmission has a mud and straw beard, I see another rider carrying his bike, the rear mech wrapped around the cassette. I'm jealous.


----------



## palinurus (1 Nov 2010)

I was completely spent after. I even considered getting the bus to work this morning.

My legs feel _strange._


----------



## jpembroke (1 Nov 2010)

Race yesterday was a crushing disappointment. I was in 10th place with a big lead on the next rider back, 1.5 laps to go, feeling strong thinking "as long as I stay upright I'm going to get a good place here". That's when I punctured. Race over. I have to confess I did wipe away one or two tears of frustration. Still gutted now.


----------



## palinurus (1 Nov 2010)

Damn, that must hurt. 

Maybe for me yesterday's race wasn't so bad. Finished right in the middle of the placings but it was a joint London/ Central league event- I'm not sure how the league points are worked out under those circumstances but if it's the way I'm assuming it is then I haven't blown it entirely. There was only one central guy between me and the marked man. Of course other riders may have picked up enough points to push us both down the rankings.

Anyway I've cheered up now because I've just tracked down a copy of Ornette Coleman's album "Of Human Feelings" for $30 and it's in the post.

And I've just cheered up even more. I've gained a position in the league, and I'm only one point down on the next-placed rider.


----------



## palinurus (6 Nov 2010)

Soggy grass today at Milton Keynes Bowl, that sort of stuff that, when cut up, makes it hard to ride up a piddling little incline if you get the line wrong. Couple of reasonable slopes to ride up, or run up. Probably not a great position but at least the slope just after the start didn't catch me out this year- had it in a nice small gear. I think I protected my league place.

I found on one heavy bit of ground I was able to make a cracking pace. Overtook six riders in one go. Had them all get past me within half a lap. Might've stuck I suppose.

Put a different outer chainring on last night because there was a bit of tarmac on the course. For some reason, which I still haven't figured out, the shifter isn't working properly (shifts up but the mech doesn't lock into place, drops back into small ring). Didn't have time to sort it out- and it could be that I won't be able to sort it out. The cassette was fouled with leaves so the chain just skipped in the high gears. I had to spin like crazy on the tarmac.


----------



## palinurus (21 Nov 2010)

That shifter appears to be knackered so I took the front mech off, put some chainguides on and raced with just the 42 ring upfront, think I'll stick with it, although maybe a 42 is a bit big for my puny legs. 

Pretty poor performance today, VC10 'cross over at Aston Clinton. The signing on was in a Yurt. One big run-up and a couple of obstacles meant more running than usual, started flagging towards the end and lost a few places. Not too muddy though, except one slippy descent. 

Quite sticky sort of mud, had problems clipping in towards the end.

A clubmate suggested trying three peaks next year, offered me a lift. It didn't seem like something I wanted to do. I've seen footage of it.

I've started to think I want to have a go now. I already know I'll regret it, but the seed has been planted.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Nov 2010)

Paul, bear in mind that the three peaks isn't a CX race, its a carry a bike on your back up three mountains. It's got about as much to do with CX as touring cars has to do with F1. I thought I was ready both times I've attempted it, I wasn't (although the second time was at least partly down to bad luck). You'll enjoy it- its just not CX.


----------



## palinurus (22 Nov 2010)

What was it you said once? something about carrying a small cow up a ****ing great hill (goes off to look up thread..)

Oh yes: "Fell running with a baby cow on your back"

I'll read this thread again each time I start to think it might be a good idea.

I especially note the words of that bloke that jpembroke questioned: "It's horrible, f****** awful. I'll never ever do it again".


----------



## jpembroke (23 Nov 2010)

Ahhh, the wise words of Chas. He's a very strong rider, too.

Race report: Came 13th at Cheltenham Pittville race yesterday. Feeling stronger and fitter now (must be that I've given up running). So nearly came 12th but the guy I pulled away from for a few laps reeled me in and overtook me with half a lap to go. Still, not a bad result. Tough race as usual with a few crashes early on.


----------



## palinurus (28 Nov 2010)

Right at the edge of the central region yesterday- just north of Reading; Sonning Common.

A fairly poor 26th, but a good course- tricky slopes, tight bends, made sense to run a few sections. Muddier than expected (I thought the ground would be frozen). Crappy start as usual, half the field got past me before the bendy section. Too late in the season to do much about that now but I'll have to work on it for next year- although I might enter a few London league events in Jan/Feb.

Lost my position near the top of the League, hardly surprising- it was largely undeserved and the result of my attendance at some early season races before the serious contenders had got started. Might hang on to my second place in the vets competition, although there's not much in it.


----------



## palinurus (12 Dec 2010)

And now my season is over, Central League final at Hillingdon today. I could get along to some London league events but I think I like the idea of stopping here.

I was rubbish today. I was gridded in the second row, no problems getting off, clipped right in, chain stayed on. Just had no power. Got overtaken by riders who shouldn't have been overtaking me. Seemed like two thirds of the field got ahead of me before the race turned onto the mud.

OK, I got past a few of them after that.

So no power; also no grip. Super soft tyres but the mud was heavy and clogged up my treads.

I did get something out of the race, there were some tricky sections and I tried to ride them better each lap- looking for better lines, trying to see if I could go a bit quicker.

33rd I think, out of 56 finishers.

But..

I was third vet in the league.

First time I've won anything at all in cyclocross. I didn't win properly by being the third best vet, I did it by entering all the events and being consistently mediocre. Not that I give a stuff: I've got a medal.

Grunt.. grunt.. grunt..


----------



## oldroadman (13 Dec 2010)

palinurus said:


> And now my season is over, Central League final at Hillingdon today. I could get along to some London league events but I think I like the idea of stopping here.
> 
> I was rubbish today. I was gridded in the second row, no problems getting off, clipped right in, chain stayed on. Just had no power. Got overtaken by riders who shouldn't have been overtaking me. Seemed like two thirds of the field got ahead of me before the race turned onto the mud.
> 
> ...




That, young man, is a reward for consistency and determination. Well done.
I know that little slope you are tackling, I think. Hillingdon just after you go past the new clubroom, round the gravel path and cross the circuit for a little up/down, then on to the path next to the finishing straight?


----------



## palinurus (13 Dec 2010)

That's the one.

I've got some work to do before next season..


----------

